# Port Installation Interrupted Due to Cut in Internet Connection



## wyrm (Jun 2, 2013)

This is my first time seriously installing FreeBSD (Hello!). I was installing the xfce4 DE through ports when I lost internet connection. It was about to fetch the libysf-1.14.21.tar.bz2.

After several tries at fetch, I got the message 

```
Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 and try again.
*** [do-fetch] Error code 1
```
followed by several messages such as

```
Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libysf.
***[lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-tumbler.
***[install] Error code 1
```
and so on.

What do? Please help.


----------



## jozze (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi! When you `# cd` to that port, run `# make distclean`, and then retry. If it still complains, that you have to do it manually, use `# make fetch`.


----------



## wyrm (Jun 2, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Hi! When you `# cd` to that port, run `# make distclean`, and then retry. If it still complains, that you have to do it manually, use `# make fetch`.




When I ran the `# make distclean` on /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 I got the message 
	
	



```
make: don't know how to make distclean. Stop.
```

Also what exactly should I retry?

I'm very new at this. Thanks.


----------



## wyrm (Jun 2, 2013)

Never mind. I figured this out by running `#make distclean` on the Xfce4 port, which seems to work fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## jozze (Jun 2, 2013)

Cool, I am glad you found it helpful.

Consider installing ports-mgmt/portupgrade or ports-mgmt/portmaster if you plan to use mostly ports. These two utilities are invaluable and can fully automate build process of dependencies or ports that depend on it, force the setting of config flags and so on. Their usage goes beyond merely updating ports.

Also, you might find ports(7)() and build(7)() useful in the future.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd like to chime in with suggesting that you definitely should consider to install ports-mgmt/portmaster due to several specific features..

First it has a failsafe mechanism on board for situations like yours. When you set up a port it will check the so called dependencies and then make sure to compile those as well. So if something suddenly goes wrong somewhere along the way chances are high that it will tell you exactly which ports you still needed to build and/or install instead of letting the main system sort it all out.

Another very handy feature, also somewhat related to my previous comment, is the ability to update ports and to make sure all dependencies remain in place. When you update your ports collection using either portsnap (suggested) or svn you still need to re-build and re-install every port which got updated.

With a single command (`# portmaster -a`) you can tell portmaster to sort it all out for you. I think that becomes especially interesting when you're using environments such as XOrg which set up a lot of different dependencies.

And even if you make a big mess of things portmaster can still be of great help. If there's ever a need then you can even tell it to re-compile every port you have installed with ease.

Its definitely something to consider.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 2, 2013)

Check out sysutils/screen a must have utility for remote installations and upgrades.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 2, 2013)

sysutils/tmux is what all the cool kids are using now...

But a point: `make distclean` is usually not needed.  It deletes the distfile, which is often not what is desired.  Generally, just a `make clean` is enough to get rid of partially-built source.  @wyrm, the reason that it gave you an error was because you tried it in the wrong directory.  All port make(1) commands are given in the port directory.  /usr/ports/distfiles is instead where the downloaded source files are kept.

Also, ports(7) explains most of the ports-related targets.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> sysutils/tmux is what all the cool kids are using now...



God, you have your way of making me feel like a grandpa sometimes...


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 2, 2013)

gkontos said:
			
		

> God, you have your way of making me feel like a grandpa sometimes...


Well, you're not alone, I've been there as well.

But I have to agree with @wblock@ for mentioning it; I've looked into it myself last week and right now screen only resides on my soon to be expired Linux servers. On all my FreeBSD servers only tmux remains.

I'm almost done writing up a tutorial about that process, maybe it can help you to get an impression of the differences and why you might want to consider a change.


----------



## jozze (Jun 3, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> sysutils/tmux is what all the cool kids are using now...





			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> sysutils/tmux is the new hotness.



This is getting way off-topic, but I don't use FreeBSD as a server. I run it as a desktop. Basically the only time I use ttyv? other than 9 is when I boot into single-user mode. Now, that mode only has one terminal and that's it. If I can split terminals like that in single-user mode, I might consider trying it. So my question is, does it support this "bug/feature"?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 3, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> This is getting way off-topic, but I don't use FreeBSD as a server. I run it as a desktop. Basically the only time I use ttyv? other than 9 is when I boot into single-user mode. Now, that mode only has one terminal and that's it. If I can split terminals like that in single-user mode, I might consider trying it. So my question is, does it support this "bug/feature"?



Yeah.  Just mount /usr/local and run tmux.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 3, 2013)

New thread started for tmux: Thread 40045.


----------

